# Let's hear it for the Clayton, NC, Walmart shoppers bringing down a pursesnatcher!



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,161465,00.html

Woohoooo! Finally, the good ones score!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I liked the part about them ramming the thief with the shopping carts. If this happen more often crime rate might go down a bit. 

One for the good guys :supz:


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Cool story.

I remember when I was a kid growing up in Boston seeing my Dad try to stop a guy who had grabbed a ladies purse. He couldn't stop him but he did grab her purse back and he took a couple hits in the process. I remember being pretty darn proud that he was my Dad, still am.

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I would have been proud too, Bill -- it takes a lot of courage to do something like that (don't know if the purse snatcher has a weapon, etc.). Good for your Dad!



> If this happen more often crime rate might go down a bit.


I totally agree, Trena! I'm so tired of criminals rights -- I want to hear about victims rights! We need to empower the victims!


----------

